# 2008 Honda Civic Hybrid CVT with Judder issue



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

when I accelerate from a stop, the HCH '08 has a Judder issue (vibrates). dealer says the fix is a burnishing process. will take car to dealer tomorrow. 96K total miles, 20k are Uber miles. had transmission service at 90k miles, repair shop says they used CVT only fluid. Should I tell Dealer just do the transmission service or pay more and have them do the burnishing process as well?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

PTB said:


> when I accelerate from a stop, the HCH '08 has a Judder issue (vibrates). dealer says the fix is a burnishing process. will take car to dealer tomorrow. 96K total miles, 20k are Uber miles. had transmission service at 90k miles, repair shop says they used CVT only fluid. Should I tell Dealer just do the transmission service or pay more and have them do the burnishing process as well?


Why would you trust the dealer? Take the car to an independent shop for a second opinion. Especially if the car is not under warranty anymore, you have no reason to go to the dealer.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Do some reading on HCH specific forums... And get an opinion from a local Honda only independent shop


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I did some reading and I know there was a service bulletin for previous year HCHs for this Judder issue and it seems burnishing to the patch to the problem. Coincidently, the wrench symbol indicator just came on for B123 service. I am considering going back to Firestone Complete Auto Care who did the transmission flush at 90k miles
And get the 15% uber discount


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I will ignore the judder for now....I am not confident in the reburnishing patch job solution based on others who posted their after results.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

this is a common issue with CVT transmission with the civic Hybrid.
Usually do a transmission flush with new CVT Transmission oil can fix it temporary (20k miles or so) then it will happen again. This is showing your CVT Transmission is about to go. Shops won't be able to repair CVT engines so they will have to replace it. Honda usually quote it for $4000.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Diagnose the CVT for judder.
a. one start clutch burnishing procedure
b. two start clutch burnishing procedures
c start clutch burnishing procedures and start clutch replacement


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

PTB said:


> I did some reading and I know there was a service bulletin for previous year HCHs for this Judder issue and it seems burnishing to the patch to the problem. Coincidently, the wrench symbol indicator just came on for B123 service. I am considering going back to Firestone Complete Auto Care who did the transmission flush at 90k miles
> And get the 15% uber discount


oy,Firestone?


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

i have the same issue my self however to be honest with you i think i am just going to buy another car..


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine is fixed
Don't use 3rd party transmission fluid

They say it meets all the requirements, but immediately you will have Judder issue.
Only use OEM Honda fluid
It fixed problem immediately
You don't need to buy another car


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

PTB said:


> Mine is fixed
> Don't use 3rd party transmission fluid
> 
> They say it meets all the requirements, but immediately you will have Judder issue.
> ...


Sound advice!! That's why I said Firestone? Oy,

Lol... Put it this way. On my old Benz using only own fluids and have had zero issues engine ****** brakes...

I mean only oem fluids period paragraph!!!! Like Fuchs is spec for Mercedes porche. That's the only way I improvise.. And it's 100% ok with porche Mercedes etc... That's it! Otherwise as you noted you're gonna have problems down the road.. It's a good thing it didn't cause serious damage!


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks for heads up i am going to that tomorrow as a matter of fact..


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Yup it woked changed the oil and Shudder went away


----------

